# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment > Over the edge >  Spam

## wholesale110

The short answer is no I cannot do anything about this chump except to keep removing the crap it's posting.

I'll try and rack up the infraction system on the hope it sets a temp-ban, but I cannot ban the account or prevent it posting

----------


## Calum

where Tom cruise gets his rings from. Thats why his wifes always leave after 5 years - thats how long the gold plating lasts before it flakes of... Like a sientologist.

By the way these are not tested as pesticide free, & the diamonds are GM from monsanto.

----------


## drumgerry

Can one of the admins remove this chump??  (not you Calum!)

----------


## Calum

Hi Drumgerry,

use the little black triangle next to the blog this post widget (appears on the lower left corner of the posting.

----------


## Neils

I check the forum more often than the mail account that reports go to, you're better off sending me a PM. I'm doing what I can.

----------


## Calum

room 101 the tread.

----------


## Jon

There are a couple in the blog section need removing as well

----------


## Neils

Shhh...

----------

